# Where did you get your Fluff and....



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

If price was no object where would you go.

I see there was a thread from 2009 with this conversation, there are many newbies on here (such as myself ) and since then I am sure many have added to their growing family also one of the last post was a suggestion to start this again. If you do not mind sharing where your got your fluff and if price was no object where you would go.

I got my Lexi from Craigslist.... Original owners did not want her, adopted her to another family, they had her two weeks and placed her on Craigslist for adoption because they had 2 bulldogs and could not handle the use of a pee pad.... From Lexi's standpoint I can see being in a house with 2 drooling bulldogs, 4 cats and 3 kids... she probably placed herself on craigslist LOL:HistericalSmiley:

Here is Lexi at the park last night with me and my daughter (please pardon my apperance)


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Oops here is the pic


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I got Coco, chihuahua, from a neighbor who no longer wanted her. She came to me at 16 pounds and extremely terrified. Her owner loved her, just loved her a bit too much. Coco is now down to 11 pounds  We're trying to get her down to 8. 

I got Sophie from my local animal shelter. Her mom was surrendered to the shelter while she was pregnant. However, I didn't plan on getting a shelter pup. I had originally planned on waiting for Fran of I lovitt Maltese's next litter.

We used to have a bulldog, and Coco was in no way scarred for life! :w00t: Maybe just a little slobbered on....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie is from a long-time breeder that is no longer breeding (Billie Betchel). Tilly is a Rescue from a puppymill situation and Secret is a retired champion from Bonnie's Angels.

There are so many good breeders that it's hard to limit myself to where I would go for my next baby.

I would definitely go to Bonnie Palmer at Bonnie's Angels -- she would be my #1 choice.

But, I also love Tajon, Rhapsody, Christman, Maltangels, Midis, Cher Chien and many more, so it would probably be more of which reputable breeder had somethig available (or soon would) when I wanted to get a new fluff.

And, of course, I love the breeders that are SM members like Heidi at Arias, Stacy at Bellarata, Carina at CloudClan and others. I would especially love to have one of Jeanne's fluffs from Spun Silk.

I think I might have just talked myself into having "puppy fever".


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I was one of those selfish and uninformed people who contributed to the puppymill horrors. We purchased Bella from a pet store. NOT a choice that I am proud of, nor would I ever make again. What I have learned in these last several months has truly opened my eyes to the cruelty that exists in this world. 

Should we ever choose to bring another fluff into our home, I would probably be on the hunt for a slightly older fluff that needed a new forever family (preferrably from a puppy mill). While I love my Bella very much, I am not as inclined to go through the "puppy stage" again  . I'm an old soul of sorts, so I think a fluff with a little time under her belt would win our hearts.


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

I was going on a cruise that was costing me close to $3000, the cruise got canceled and I got all my money back. Then my dog died and I threw myself into finding a new pup. 

Charm is coming from Alrich Maltese - A breeder in Perth, Western Australia. Only about 2 hours morth of where I am. 

Over in the eastern states of the country the average for the malt pups was/is about $1000, but then i'd have to pay for it to be transported here. 

I'm paying $1600 for Charm, but know she is worth every cent of that.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Our first Maltese, Winston, aka The Engagement Puppy, was from what I now know was a hobby breeder. Our second Malt, Alvin, was a rescue (at 3 yrs old) from a young family who had a baby and lost their jobs. Jasper is a rescue (at 1.5 yrs old), surrendered for adoption and Dusty (4.5 yrs old) is a retired champion from TNT Maltese.

I honestly don't think I would ever be in the market for a puppy. My first choice would always be to rescue or adopt a retiree. I like the older guys!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel, Violet, and Hardy were all from BYB. I'm sorry to say I didn't know any better. I honestly thought that you bought your dog's from a show breeder , if you were going to show them! My three before these guys also came from BYB, but I have to say all three of them lived to a ripe old age , with no serious health problems. Eerie had had a torn ACL but not due to being from a B Y B. If or when I get another fluff it will be from a reputable breeder, I have looked show breeders sites until I know them by heart. I love the look of Josymir and all heck I love the look of all of them. I don't know it will be a hard decision.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I got MiMi from Josymir. Price was no object in making the decision. I would still go to Josymir, but if I couldn't get a puppy from her......Marcris, Bonnie's Angels, Malt Angels, Rhapsody, Aria, Bellarata, Cloud Clan . There might be others. There are some other top breeders, I just wouldn't choose for some small reason.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I have to say EVERYONE has the most adorable fluff's and any situation we got them from has enhanced our lives so much -- I love looking at the pictures and hearing the stories


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Your baby is soooooooooooooooooo adorable.

My Mia and Leo, my dynamic duo, are from "home breeders". I hate to call them byb's or greeders, but none the less, that's where my special two came from.

Then their is dear little Ana :wub:, a blessing from the sky, truly. Hubby and I feel so blessed, I think we pinch ourselves everyday. Our little Ana, is not only from an incredible breeder, but one very special lady, Fran Lovitt of ILOVIT Maltese. For those breeders on the forum that know dear Fran, or who have been blessed with one of her babies, you know exactly what I am talking about, a true blessing of a breeder, friend, and my heart and soul. I love dear Fran as a person, and oh my, what a very very very special breeder. God love her.

Here is my little Ana from ILOVITT Maltese

Her parents are Mom: Ch I LOVITT CONTESSA OF FAME, who I love soooooo much and her Dad is Ch Marcris Smarty Pants aka Decker :wub:
To say that we feel blessed with all 3 of our babies is an understatment, to say we feel more than blessed to somehow have an angel watching over us, to find dear Fran, we more than appreciate each and every day.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

My Phoebe came from a family who couldn't give her enough attention because she (and two other older non maltese dogs) were alone for sometimes 10 hours a day. Phoebe (then Fifi) craved attention and they wanted her to go to a home where she would have more human contact. This family lives 2 hours from me and I had never met them. I heard about her from a business contact. I had many telephone conversations with Fifi's Mom and we became FB friends. When I had been properly vetted, Fifi's Mom allowed me to adopt her. My husband didn't like the name Fifi so we renamed her Phoebe with the first owner's blessing. Phoebe's first mommy has been to visit her THREE times and keeps in touch with us and has become a dear friend. My next Maltese will come from Bonnie Palmer. I've already made contact with her and we're just waiting until the time is right.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

My first Malt Cassie was from a puppy mill that was 20 years ago and you just looked in the want adds. My two 14 week old fur babies came from Susen Kennedy of Susens Maltese. They are from CH Rhapsody's Snocapped Thrills and Snocap Susens Risky's Mommy Mia. Breeders of these two are Al Fitterer and Tonia Holbaugh. I saved for three years after Cassie was at the bridge for just one. My mother in law after I said I would get both if I won powerball said she would by her sister. There were only the two girls in the litter. So far so good but I've only had them four days though lol. I'm very pleased with the purchase experience.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, let's see...

Archie came from a pet store out in Escondito, Ca. we were visiting Stan's daughter and she assured me this was a different kind of pet store...(right):angry:. I love my Archie more than life itself, but he has four bad legs and cronic ear aches. He is from a puppy mill.

Abbey came from a small local breeder, she's a healthy happy girl...

Ava came from Bonnie Palmer in Florida. She's my shining star, I love this little girl so much :wub: she's perfect.

Tinker came from a puppy mill that was raided - he was an adult at the time and still has many "issues". The boy takes himself way to seriously...

Mona Lisa came from a chihuahua show breeder in Louisiana. She's a little spitfire....and a clown.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

allheart said:


> Your baby is soooooooooooooooooo adorable.
> 
> My Mia and Leo, my dynamic duo, are from "home breeders". I hate to call them byb's or greeders, but none the less, that's where my special two came from.
> 
> ...


Oh Christine, I never knew that Ana's sire is Smarty Pants...he is truly special, no wonder little Ana is so gorgeous.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Ok, let's see...
> 
> Archie came from a pet store out in Escondito, Ca. we were visiting Stan's daughter and she assured me this was a different kind of pet store...(right):angry:. I love my Archie more than life itself, but he has four bad legs and cronic ear aches. He is from a puppy mill.
> 
> ...


poor Archie....:angry: that is so sad.... I can not wait to meet ALL your fluffs Pat


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Well let's see... Rustee is from a petstore  I had no idea I guess I thought petstores bought puppies from people who bred dogs as in byb as I know them. I suppose I thought people bought dogs and entered them into shows and if you happened to have the best dog you won  wow I really was dumb. Paislee is from a breeder and honestly I thought I was doing research and found an ethical breeder...she shows her Maltese and many other qualities of ethical breeder but I still really don't know but I'm guessing she was newer or something. It was after I got her when I joined so I wish I had found this site sooner so I could have been even more informed. I do love my baby girl though she is so perfect sweet and girly! Tge breeder She also had on her website thanks to do and so (a well known show breeder) for letting them have this dog for their program or whatever and paislee's dad is also from her as well i believe. Sheesh who knows but I've never heard of them here lol but Paislee was told to me to be wildskye's who knew (called pink) she won girl puppy something or other at nationals last year. Well anyway I just don't really know. 

In the future there are so many different breeders that would be wonderful and I would want to speak many and see who really I clicked with...But Fran from ilovitt sure sounds wonderful and has some pretty babies!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner came from a BYB because I thought you went to the newspaper to find a dog, then if it was AKC registered, that was all that was necessary. AFter I joined SM researching the liver problems Tanner has, I found out how wrong I was. Frankie originally came from Caramia Maltese, Jamie came from LarMor's Maltese & Kelsey is a retired champion from Caramia. They all have different personalities and I love 'em everyone. However, four is enuf. I keep telling myself that...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Oh Christine, I never knew that Ana's sire is Smarty Pants...he is truly special, no wonder little Ana is so gorgeous.


 
Awww dear Sylvia, thank you so much. I love the name Smarty Pants, how cute. 

I also do see alot of Ana's Mommy in her, sweet Contessa. God, I love her.

Just real quick. When Contessa had babies, she never left them, but she just had to get up for a minute. Fran and I were on the phone, and awwww, before Contessa left her babies, she covered them with the blanket to make sure they were nice and warm, how adorable and special is that?

Thank you ever so much.

Hugs to you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My beloved Lady was a rescue, tied to a tree and left behind with no food or water when her first owner moved. Bailey is from Josymir. 

I would go back to Josy in a heartbeat. Bailey arrived housebroken and already well socialized at just weeks so all I had to do was continue the great foundation he got from Josy. At 9.5 months, he is the happiest, most social dog I have ever seen.

Of course, I would never rule out a rescue. Lady taught me how wonderfully special rescues are.

I don't plan on getting another one, though. I think I am in the minority here on SM, but I prefer having just one. I am fortunate that there are lots of little dogs in my neighborhood for Bailey to play with.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

My sweet girl Lily came from a breeder that was probably a BYB and Angel Luci was from a puppy mill via a broker. I didn't know any better. Luci had kennel cough, the broker said he would take her back, but I was afraid of what he would do with her. My wonderful vet was able to save her. We are hopefully getting a new baby from Ilovit Maltese.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It was not so very many years ago that the way you got a pup was through an ad in the newspaper. Not until the internet did we even have access to show breeders. I got my bichons from what we now call backyard breeders, but they were just peeps who loved their dogs and wanted babies. I really do not have it in me to condemn such people across the board. I consider myself most fortunate to be able to find a show breeder and to have saved up enough money to have such a puppy. The reason I had to save, was because I have seen so many Malts, who just don't look like the standard of a Maltese dogs. All the same, they are sweet adorable little characters. I love the breed and want to see the best of the breed flourish. But, if I were young and didn't have enough money, yes, I would buy a sweet little fluff from what we, sometimes unkindly call a BYB. But never, ever from a puppy mill.
I really hate that the term BYB is applied to well meaning individuals who just want puppies. I think we need a new category, because to me BYB is just a small puppy mill.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sylie said:


> It was not so very many years ago that the way you got a pup was through an ad in the newspaper. Not until the internet did we even have access to show breeders. I got my bichons from what we now call backyard breeders, *but they were just peeps who loved their dogs and wanted babies*. I really do not have it in me to condemn such people across the board. I consider myself most fortunate to be able to find a show breeder and to have saved up enough money to have such a puppy. The reason I had to save, was because I have seen so many Malts, who just don't look like the standard of a Maltese dogs. All the same, they are sweet adorable little characters. I love the breed and want to see the best of the breed flourish. But, if I were young and didn't have enough money, yes, I would buy a sweet little fluff from what we, sometimes unkindly call a BYB. But never, ever from a puppy mill.
> *I really hate that the term BYB is applied to well meaning individuals who just want puppies*. I think we need a new category, because to me BYB is just a small puppy mill.


I call those people hobby breeders. Winston came from a family that let their pets mate once a year. DH said that the lady obviously loved all of them as she cried when Weezy left. I don't think she was in it for profit, although they might have made a few bucks, he was $500 20 years ago, so maybe not. I think she just enjoyed the whole situation. We kept in touch with her and cried when Mitzi and Benji died in later years. I wouldn't call her a 
BYB and I wouldn't condemn the family for either. I understand now why that shouldn't be done after reading more and more on this forum, but like you, I wouldn't apply the term BYB to such individuals.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Mercedes is from TNT maltese. I do hope to get a boy one day from Tom and Theresa.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sylie said:


> It was not so very many years ago that the way you got a pup was through an ad in the newspaper. Not until the internet did we even have access to show breeders. I got my bichons from what we now call backyard breeders, but they were just peeps who loved their dogs and wanted babies. I really do not have it in me to condemn such people across the board. I consider myself most fortunate to be able to find a show breeder and to have saved up enough money to have such a puppy. The reason I had to save, was because I have seen so many Malts, who just don't look like the standard of a Maltese dogs. All the same, they are sweet adorable little characters. I love the breed and want to see the best of the breed flourish. But, if I were young and didn't have enough money, yes, I would buy a sweet little fluff from what we, sometimes unkindly call a BYB. But never, ever from a puppy mill.
> I really hate that the term BYB is applied to well meaning individuals who just want puppies. I think we need a new category, because to me BYB is just a small puppy mill.


Slyvia, I just couldn't agree with your more. Back in the day, you thought getting a baby from the newspaper was the right thing to do. We would visit the house, and when the pup was old enough, we were allowed to visit whenever we wanted. The love was flowing from these home breeders, and I could never talk negatively about them, I wouldn't have got my baby from them if I didn't see the love they had for all of their babies and there wasn't many. So as much as we didn't know better, the people I got my previous babies from more than likely didn't know better either. (Except for my Flakey, who many years ago, before even that was known, was from a petstore. Hubby got him for me, oh my had to be over 20 years ago). So yes, I certainly agree, there were people who adored their pets, were loving people, but just didn't know, just like we didn't know.

I will have to say, that today, I think there is much more knowledge out there. Or maybe there is not, I guess if it wasn't for SM, I still would be in the dark.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany was from a local shelter. She was there with one of her puppies (who also looked full Maltese). I got her at 3 years old and although she has her issues, I could not love her more.

If I was looking to get another fluff, I would first look at shelters and rescues. After that, I'd check out retired older dogs. I don't think I could handle the puppy stage (even though they're really cute haha).


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I call those people hobby breeders. Winston came from a family that let their pets mate once a year. DH said that the lady obviously loved all of them as she cried when Weezy left. I don't think she was in it for profit, although they might have made a few bucks, he was $500 20 years ago, so maybe not. I think she just enjoyed the whole situation. We kept in touch with her and cried when Mitzi and Benji died in later years. I wouldn't call her a
> BYB and I wouldn't condemn the family for either. I understand now why that shouldn't be done after reading more and more on this forum, but like you, I wouldn't apply the term BYB to such individuals.




I also agree with what you both have said. My mother got Sasha for me a little over 12 years ago when a friend of hers decided to mate her 2 Maltese. She only charged for vet bills. Sasha will be 13 :smcry: this July and has never had any health issue. (where did the time go????)

Lola Pink is from Ta-jon Maltese. She is out of Ch. Oh so Yummy and Ch. Diddle Diddle Dumplin.

There both great little girls! 

If I were going to buy another Maltese I would probably go back to Ta-jon.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lilly and Daisy came from ChaCa Maltese and they are 1/2 sisters. Getting Daisy was one of the hardest decisions I have had to make and I am so happy I did. Lilly and Daisy play all the time and it really did fill a part of Lilly's life that I could not fill.
When I was looking for Lilly Stacy helped me out or no telling where I would have ended up getting Lilly.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Going to chime in on this one. Many years ago we got out first standard Aussie after much research from a woman who at the time had 35 years of experience breeding working Aussies to the akc standard. She was not a show breeder and she certainly couldn't be considered a backyard breeder or puppy mill. This woman was like an artist dedicated to her craft but she just didn't care to show. Her lines in her program are some of the best in the country as far as Aussies are concerned. To call her a hobby breeder doesnt do her justice. I think in all breeds there are breeders out there who are wonderful, have a wealth of knowledge and breed to the standard but just don't show their dogs. That doesn't make there dogs "less" good does it? Is showing your dog the only and/or most important measure of breeding quality pups? I think not.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

babycake7 said:


> Going to chime in on this one. Many years ago we got out first standard Aussie after much research from a woman who at the time had 35 years of experience breeding working Aussies to the akc standard. She was not a show breeder and she certainly couldn't be considered a backyard breeder or puppy mill. This woman was like an artist dedicated to her craft but she just didn't care to show. Her lines in her program are some of the best in the country as far as Aussies are concerned. To call her a hobby breeder doesnt do her justice. I think in all breeds there are breeders out there who are wonderful, have a wealth of knowledge and breed to the standard but just don't show their dogs. That doesn't make there dogs "less" good does it? Is showing your dog the only and/or most important measure of breeding quality pups? I think not.


While what you describe is not impossible, it is improbable. Breeding to the standard some of the best dogs of a particular breed in the country just does not happen. It take a lot of work, dedication and typically a lot of evaluation by experts (judges and other exhibitors). I have owned Maltese for over 20 years and I have never seen any breeder in this breed who produced dogs at the level you describe who does not also show them.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I do agree that this lady is probably more the exception than the rule and I do feel very fortunate to have a relationship with her via the dog we purchased from her. Sadly he passed in 2010 but he was a show stopper in every way, admired by both common folk and show breeders I encountered along the way.


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Bentley was a gift from a good friend of mine. This past December we were in Haiti and while away my Chihuahua of 7 years-Luv, got really sick and had to be put down. I still don't know what happened to her and miss her terribly. 2 weeks after coming home from Haiti, my friends fluffs had a liter and she gave him to me. I was really hesitant to get another dog, still being in mourning from Luv's passing. But being the dog lover I am, I agreed and immediately fell in love with him. I honestly did not think I could love another dog like I loved my Luv, but when you look at their precious face, and their tail wagging when you come home from a long day....it just makes everything in the world a little better.

Don't you agree?


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Mika is from a BYB - like many others posted I really thought dogs are normally purchased on craigslist ! This BYB had a 10 year old boy in the house, he slept in the finished basement with the puppies. The first night we had Mika at home she insisted in sleeping under the covers snuggling because this little boy would take all the puppies into bed with him !

Mika is 4.5 years old, and her health is really very good so far. The vet marvels at how great her teeth are, and she doesn't seem to need a dental anytime soon. She has a very mild stage of LP, so we are keeping an eye on it but you would barely notice. My only concern is her temperament, she is very feisty and reactive even though we did many puppy classes and worked on socialization a lot. I do think it possibly could have to do with her breeding.

I want to adopt for my next little one. I also love the look of Josymir puppies.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My first Maltese was from a BYB. Currently, I have two sweet girls from Josymir, and recently adopted another sweet girl from I Lovitt Maltese. Both are great breeders. Three is enough for me..and I just adore them!:wub:


----------



## Halobabe99 (Feb 24, 2012)

I filled out applications and tried for a month to get a dog from Pet Finders and NO ONE would get back to me. My 13 yr old daughter wanted a dog for her birthday in lieu of a party or any additional presents...and essentially I ran out of time. We fell in love with several different ones that needed good home, but was never contacted. She finally took things in her own hands and found a puppy on local Ebay classifieds, and we got Lucy a week later. Strangely enough I also saw some of the dogs on there that I'd inquired about on Petfinders! I really wanted to help out a shelter dog, but if no one will get back, there's not a lot you can do! We love our Lucy, she is the sweetest thing. She took right to the crate, so I believe she was crate trained. She had her shots, and was already on Eubanka food, so I think she was from a good home. We are happy. ( I did hear back after we got Lucy from two sites to say that they had already gotten rid of the dogs we wanted)


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't have a Maltese yet but Bailey was adopted from a rescue in West Virginia when he was about 5-6 months old. He was a stray who was pulled from a kill shelter...he had been found wandering around in the middle of one of the biggest snowstorms our area had gotten (Feb 2010). I found him on Petfinder and it was love at first sight. He is the absolute love of my life and has been perfect in every single way since the day I first brought him home :wub::wub::wub:

My next one will be a Maltese baby girl from a reputable breeder...stay tuned! :innocent:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Chloe, unfortunately is from a pet store. I didn't know any better at the time. I got Summer when she was two years old from Tina (It's Maltese Magic). I wouldn't hesitate to get another maltese from Tina.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> My next one will be a Maltese baby girl from a reputable breeder...stay tuned! :innocent:


:Waiting:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bailey is a sort of rescue situation. I got her from a family who lost their home in hurricane Rita, had a newborn baby, was living with in-laws, and couldn't take care of her. She came to me when she was almost 2 years old and will be 9 in June. 

Sophia and Lollypop both came from Janet McAlister of Phlicks Maltese in Tennessee and I would not hesitate for a second to get another dog from her. My girls are everything that I could have ever wanted in a Maltese from a reputable breeder. They are healthy, sweet, and sassy! Their breeder is wonderful to stay in touch with me and loves to hear how the girls are doing and I can call her with any questions that I may ever have. I have been to her home numerous times as I try to bring the girls by to visit when I am in the area and I love how all of her Malts are treated like family members. I love that all of her Malts are kept in her home with the family. The show dogs have a room right off of the kitchen that is separated by a baby gate so the dogs can see anyone who is in the kitchen or dining room. And the retired Malts have the run of the house. I would highly recommend her to anyone who is looking for a puppy.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> :Waiting:


 That is way to funny I just burst out laughing when I saw that


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I got Chloe from a byb, i knew not to get dogs from petstores, but not the newspaper. My Riley and Noelle are both rescues and Reese and Kelly are both retired girls from TNT, i would definitely get another from Tom and Theresa, they are both wonderful people and i am very happy to say that they are also wonderful friends.


----------

